
Django as an Authentication Server - pandichef
I kept facing the same problem with Django projects.  I had a common set of users for multiple projects.  A friend recommended I use AWS Cognito to authenticate users, but it seemed absurd that Django couldn&#x27;t act as an authentication&#x2F;authorization server out-of-the-box.  So I rolled out my own solution: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;pandichef&#x2F;djangito
I&#x27;d love to get some feedback on this and&#x2F;or find contributors to help. Thanks!
======
netvarun
You might want to post it as a ‘Show HN’

------
znpy
You could have used keycloak for that. The bonus is that you get a ton of
extra features for free too.

~~~
abiogenesis
Thanks for mentioning keycloak, I didn't know it existed. I wonder how it
stacks up against auth0 or AWS cognito.

~~~
cmorgan8506
My team is in the middle of implementing keycloak. Some of the more advanced
use cases have been difficult, strictly due to the patchy documentation.

